# St Marks Fish Stacks...



## 1eyefishing (Apr 15, 2022)

Trying to grow a stack of trout filets...



Slumming it in fish camp and fishing for a few days.
 Yesterday wore me out with a long day for one boxer. Called every kind of trash fish plus short flounder and short sheep's head, short trout, and a short red. Lost a couple good fish and got flat broke off by big fish.  Caught a couple black drum but I don't keep 'em...
 Tough day by myself with one fish in the Box...


 This morning I told myself I wouldn't wear myself out today because I have some people that want to fish with me tomorrow.  I thought I would drift the flats instead of spending the day swaping spots around oyster bars. But the flats were unproductive for trout and the water was murky and I could only catch ladyfish. While running to get out of the wind I saw that a couple of my favorite Creek mouth oyster bars were well protected and empty of boats.
 Pulled into a slot between 2 bars that was pumping current. The black drum were feeding. Caught several over 20"...




 Couldn't find a red fish so I moved on to a different Creek mouth and different oyster bar.
 Found the trout active and caught a 23 and a 1/2 inch right off the bat. I normally let the big sounds like that go, but not the 2nd keeper in two day's fishing!  My boat rule is ALL over 24" go back and and under that we might keep a big one if the fishing is tough. Only allowed one trout over 19" per day per boat.


 Wouldn't you know it, within an hour of icing the big fish, I picked up 2 more around 22" that I couldn't keep.





Just noticed that 1 on the ruler has a 1/2 inch of tail past the 0 mark and his jaw is over 22"...
 Rounded out the afternoon with my 4 other keepers between 15" and 19". Forgot the fishbox picture before I cleaned them...
 Hopefully I've still got more than a week to fish and build fish stacks!


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 15, 2022)

Peter's Rock


----------



## slow motion (Apr 15, 2022)

Congratulations man. You  worked hard for em.


----------



## Rabun (Apr 15, 2022)

Great day!!  That freezer is filling up


----------



## twtabb (Apr 15, 2022)

Where do you stay when fishing that many days?


----------



## Big7 (Apr 15, 2022)

I wouldn't turn my nose up to any saltwater Drum.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Apr 15, 2022)

I’m jelly over here! 
My absolute favorite type of fishing and target species….Have only caught one black drum though and it was a biggun-about 36-40” and well over 30lbs. He got to go back.
Been wanting to get into some of the puppies to bring a couple home to the cooler to try.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 16, 2022)

twtabb said:


> Where do you stay when fishing that many days?


 I keep an RV in a spot at Shell Island Fish Camp year round.
 Keep my boat on the dock when I'm here and it keeps me away from the public boat ramp twice a day.
 I love that they have accommodations for my buddies to come and fish. Park models, cabins, and motel rooms. My previous fish camp in Pensacola didn't have that…. My guests would have to find their own accommodations.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 16, 2022)

Geffellz18 said:


> I’m jelly over here!
> My absolute favorite type of fishing and target species….Have only caught one black drum though and it was a biggun-about 36-40” and well over 30lbs. He got to go back.
> Been wanting to get into some of the puppies to bring a couple home to the cooler to try.



This is a 30lber from Pensecola...


And one we caught in St. Marks...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 16, 2022)

Another stack from today.
 Threw back a bunch of shorts. And that inch over slot red fish.
Havin ta work for em...


----------



## RedHills (Apr 16, 2022)

Getn closer to time for me!


----------



## slow motion (Apr 16, 2022)

Nice fish brother.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 16, 2022)

RedHills said:


> Getn closer to time for me!


Let's go fishing!
I've been pounding the inshore here for the last several years and I'm ready to expand my horizons for some grouper and cobia, et cetera. Last year I made my 1st run to marker 24 and it was awesome. Ready to go back when the summer fish are there... I've been seeing some really big grouper brought in and they said the cobia are out there....


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 16, 2022)

Fishing with @leoparddog tomorrow...


----------



## slow motion (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Rabun (Apr 17, 2022)

Those some gator’s there!  Nicely done!!


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 17, 2022)

Water temp?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 17, 2022)

The view from pineapple break...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 17, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Water temp?


Ain't payin attention!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 17, 2022)

Nice sticks. And you are in the sticks! 3 1/2 hours from here. But no one should have to fish alone...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 17, 2022)

Stack factory...


 Surprised you can see those on the cleaning table through the swarm of sand gnats. Currently soaking the backs of my hands and benedryl spray.


----------



## BBQOutdoors77 (Apr 17, 2022)

Killing it down there my friend!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 17, 2022)

Cool ?


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 17, 2022)

Thanks for taking me fishing today @1eyefishing.  The blackened trout was yummy for dinner.  Redfish will be Redfish Picata with pasta tomorrow night.


----------



## bany (Apr 17, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## hawkeye123 (Apr 17, 2022)

Yes sir mighty fine box! Stacking em like cord wood!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2022)

Laid low today after 4 days of fishing. Small craft advisory right now.
 Spent a large part of the day reorganizing my tackle on the boat.Took most of my trout/redfish tackle out of the boat but left a few rods in the rodbox. Loaded up on grouper/cobia gear. Gonna work on my (admittedly weak due to inexperience) long game a little bit after this blow... pinfish and Stretch25 stuff.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 18, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Laid low today after 4 days of fishing. Small craft advisory right now.
> Spent a large part of the day reorganizing my tackle on the boat.Took most of my trout/redfish tackle out of the boat but left a few rods in the rodbox. Loaded up on grouper/cobia gear. Gonna work on my (admittedly weak due to inexperience) long game a little bit after this blow... pinfish and Stretch25 stuff.



Long leader (15 to 20 feet) if you're bottom fishing.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2022)

notnksnemor said:


> Long leader (15 to 20 feet) if you're bottom fishing.


 I was thinking a knocker rig wouldn't require that much leader.
 Also thinking about a nose-hooked pinfish on a one and a 1/2 ounce circle jig.
 Did they add another requirement yet? I have the deflator and the dehooker. Do I need a descending device too?


----------



## jdgator (Apr 18, 2022)

I am glad to see you are getting after them! If I cannot be out there myself the next best thing is seeing other forum members chasing them.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 19, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> I was thinking a knocker rig wouldn't require that much leader.
> Also thinking about a nose-hooked pinfish on a one and a 1/2 ounce circle jig.
> Did they add another requirement yet? I have the deflator and the dehooker. Do I need a descending device too?



Deflator and dehooker are required but you won't need to use them in 30' of water.
Those fish have had everything thrown at them.
I've had good luck with a 15 to 20'  flouro leader tied to the main line with an Alberto, FG knot or similar so it will pass thru the guides and wind on the reel.
2 oz. egg sinker with the hole enlarged so the knot will slide thru it easily, and a 5 or 6/0 circle hook.
Hook a small pin fish behind the anal vent. This will make it swim upwards off the bottom and not hang up so much.
Drop your rig straight down and let the sinker sit on the bottom.Feed out 20 to 30' of line and wait for your rod to bend.

One last thing, in-line circle hooks required. You can't us offset circle hooks.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 19, 2022)

Really windy today. Glad I left some trout rides in the boat. Versaticity (Ben R. Lee) is important.
 One keeper in the boat.  Got a case of the ugliest. The black drum that moves into my red fish hole. Can't find the red out of at least 5 blacks...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 19, 2022)

oops.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 19, 2022)

??


----------



## Kowtown (Apr 19, 2022)

Stacked pics too...


----------



## slow motion (Apr 19, 2022)

Get em.


----------



## Hit-n-Miss (Apr 20, 2022)

Bunch of nice young drum fillets.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 20, 2022)

Another half day by myself today...
This has been a weird week in the marine forecast. Many days in a row of blowing in the morning harder than the afternoon.

 Sure enough it glassed off this afternoon about the time I ran out of shrimp. The black drum were robbing me again. Caught about 6, but I don't usually keep them unless somebody else wants them.
But I found a few good trout to stack...




The wind was pumping when I started fishing so I wound up picking up an 8' Terramar/Penn Slammer III 5500 with 30 pound braid and a 40 pound leader meant for throwing to visible big fish like cobia. I put a one oz Berkeley fusion jig head on there and I could sling it a mile into the wind and it would hold it spot in the current. Wound up catching all those trout on that  But did lose my jig in the oyster bar and after that I switched down to 20 pound leader and a 3/4 ounce DOA jig. Next time I find those big Berkeley fusion jigs, I'm going to buy them all.
Also caught a couple of short flounder that I couldn't keep and an under slot red...
After the wind laid down I had my choice of running out to the end of the channel to troll some or or head to the hill to get my yesterday's trouts out of the ice house so I could clean them this evening.
More stacks this evening and then out for more tomorrow...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 20, 2022)

Trout stacks adding up...


----------



## Rabun (Apr 21, 2022)

Fine catches again!  Hoping to see the man in the brown suit on deck. Good luck!!


----------



## Kdog (Apr 21, 2022)

Good catches!  What are you using the lady for?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 21, 2022)

I hear my home bell ringing. My tentative guest for Saturday canceled because of the weather. I pulled the boat today after fishing and I'm headed home tomorrow. 
Today's catch will arrive fresh not frozen and we'll have some fish to eat for a while... Headed back here in just under two weeks.


----------



## RedHills (Apr 21, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> I hear my home bell ringing. My tentative guest for Saturday canceled because of the weather. I pulled the boat today after fishing and I'm headed home tomorrow.
> Today's catch will arrive fresh not frozen and we'll have some fish to eat for a while... Headed back here in just under two weeks.


1st week of May I'll be in NC...when we get back it'll be game on! Got them flies from @Nicodemus to get wet. We'll hook up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 22, 2022)

RedHills said:


> 1st week of May I'll be in NC...when we get back it'll be game on! Got them flies from @Nicodemus to get wet. We'll hook up.




Let me know how they do for you!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Apr 24, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1148191


Nothing wrong with that brother.


----------

